# Nice Christmas present



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For me, I need to refuel the van


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fat chance of that here, even the supermarkets are getting close to £1.50.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Christmas is for children, so this afternoon was a children :grin2:

I watched Christmas Chronicles part 2 part one I watched last year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like children but I couldn't eat a full one.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I paid £1.469 today in Carmarthen to fill up the car.

I'm with you Kev..those little bones get in amongst the teeth...probably dentures in your case I guess?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem mate, one word. BLENDER.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I like children but I couldn't eat a full one.


An eye is missing or would be if I had a stick long enough. >


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

The wife and I have treated ourselves to an early Christmas Present. 

We’ve sold our trusted Burstner A747 Motorhome which we have been the proud owners of for 15yrs and bought a 2016 A Class Rapido 855F. 

If the Rapido is half as good to us as the Burstner has been we won’t have any complaints.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Frank

Exciting times.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I paid £1.469 today in Carmarthen to fill up the car.
> 
> I'm with you Kev..those little bones get in amongst the teeth...probably dentures in your case I guess?


Graham,

£1.478 in the gloomy Kingdom of Fife, where the Solar Panel hasn't got out of bed for the last 2 days ... LPG 72.7pl at Morrisons Kirkcaldy, but we have 1 x full 11kg and about 1/3 of the first bottle, so I'll leave the gas until we've got somewhere to travel to. The 3 x fortnightly engine warming and starter battery charging trips of 25 to 27 miles locally are racking up the mileage. As near as damn it, it's a gallon on each trip, so £6.72 a throw

Must look at getting an external socket fitted and then rigging up a hoist or bracket to lift the cable above head height to avoid garrotting pedestrians, or tripping them up by running the cable across the pavement, so that I can charge the starter battery via the EHU. Fingers crossed that the Installer in the Borders recovers from his illness and can fit the AMT 12-2 Battery Conditioner early in the New Year, so that the 'maintenance runs' can be scaled back

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fit one of these onto the van roof and another to the house, sorted.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/abb-16a-...TTVERnHC_0di29cH_choCeEUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You'd have to have a double male cable then Kev wouldn't you? Better to have one of these on the MH and a male at the house and that way you could use your normal extension lead.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Either will do the job.

Can you get fixed male ends?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good question.

You can get male outlet sockets but whether they come lidded and IP rated for outside work is another matter. I'm sure someone sells them RS, Farnell or any decent electrical wholesaler tbh

As the standard lead is male/female I just thought it would be easier to use the MH one rather than make up another at extra cost.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> Graham,
> 
> Must look at getting an external socket fitted and then rigging up a hoist or bracket to lift the cable above head height to avoid garrotting pedestrians, or tripping them up by running the cable across the pavement, so that I can charge the starter battery via the EHU. Fingers crossed that the Installer in the Borders recovers from his illness and can fit the AMT 12-2 Battery Conditioner early in the New Year, so that the 'maintenance runs' can be scaled back
> Steve


I´m going to show off now, sorry :grin2: no I´m not.

Thank goodness I don´t have your problem Steve, there´s just as much space the other side where my car, van and 4 X 8 meter shed + another 3 meters are. 
Electricity comes up under the van from the well that also has electric for the pump so I leave it plugged in all the time. LPG isn´t that much in €.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear, what a dreadful shame, I will never find a replacement for this I´m sure.

fiddling about trying to take a string of lights off the tree because they are kaput and knocked the glass off, smashed to smithereens and only the tap and wooden part left. :crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gives life to the saying pride cometh before a fall, what a shame.

Liz just had this delivered from her sister in North Carolina.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The like is for the flowers by the way. 

At least the fall wasn't off a ladder :grin2:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I´m going to show off now, sorry :grin2: no I´m not.
> 
> Thank goodness I don´t have your problem Steve, there´s just as much space the other side where my car, van and 4 X 8 meter shed + another 3 meters are.
> Electricity comes up under the van from the well that also has electric for the pump so I leave it plugged in all the time. LPG isn´t that much in €.


Jan,

Elaine and I have stayed on smaller campsites than your garden! It looks quite stunning, but am I jealous? Of course I am ... :grin2: Our front garden is as much as 2.4 metres deep, but we do have a quite delightful view across The Links and onto the beach abutting Firth of Forth. If it were not for the sea mist, we would be able to see the sea! At present, if you didn't know that Edinburgh was directly opposite us, you wouldn't know there was anything beyond the strip of beach other than a grey, cold sea

On the bright side, we've collected the Xmas Shopping, we've both been to the Dentist today [Elaine had 2 teeth removed, or as the dentist said, they just about jumped ship, It's a consequence of her chemotherapy, so Elaine minus 2 teeth is much better than no Elaine!], so we should be prepared for a quiet and peaceful time together. Or we might get the Dali Kubik One Sound Bar that we bought ourselves last Xmas back into action and play some Rodrigo y Gabriela guitar music [Tamacun is a wonderful track!]

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*This one*

Put a request in to Barry:grin2:


----------

